# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > Public International Law >  Evidence of International Law

## هيثم الفقى

(1) Whether a rule has become international law is determined by evidence appropriate to the particular source from which that rule is alleged to derive (§ 102). 

(2) In determining whether a rule has become international law, substantial weight is accorded to 
(a) judgments and opinions of international judicial and arbitral tribunals; 
(b) judgments and opinions of national judicial tribunals; 
(c) the writings of scholars; 
(d) pronouncements by states that undertake to state a rule of international law, when such pronouncements are not seriously challenged by other states. 
Since the adoption of the ICJ statute in 1946, the post World War II growth of a wide variety of Inter-Governmental Organizations (IGOs) has injected the work product of these IGOs into the mix as well.

----------

